# General > General Chat >  Survival Movies

## Sarge47

Anybody care to list their favorite "survival" films?  I just finished watching three that I like:

1.)  Cast Away.  (You were right, Owl Girl, Wilson was a vollyball...silly air-head)

2.)  The Edge.

3.)  A Cry in the Wild.

 getting ready to watch an old one with John Wayne in it called "Island in the Sky".  It's in black & white, that's how old it is.

----------


## owl_girl

Lets see, the one that I can think of isnt as much of a survival film as Cast Away but it still has survival stuff in it. 
Never Cry Wolf was a lot of fun. The name sounds corny but the movie is really funny and its based on a true story.

----------


## Sarge47

> Lets see, the one that I can think of isnt as much of a survival film as Cast Away but it still has survival stuff in it. 
> Never Cry Wolf was a lot of fun. The name sounds corny but the movie is really funny and its based on a true story.


I got that one as well!  Liked the scene where the guy's walking across the frozen lake and the ice breaks under him.  Thought lunching on field mice was kinda gross though.

----------


## Strider

The military has some very interesting films about surviving... each one is set to be for the Air Force, Navy, or whatever. They can sometimes be found in auctions or off ebay... they are the best, though, i think ...  :Smile:

----------


## owl_girl

> I got that one as well!  Liked the scene where the guy's walking across the frozen lake and the ice breaks under him.  Thought lunching on field mice was kinda gross though.


I thought I was funny when the mice were all looking at him well he was eating a bowl of mouse stew so he started laughing at them and eating faster, kind of sadistic but it was funny.

----------


## Sarge47

> I thought I was funny when the mice were all looking at him well he was eating a bowl of mouse stew so he started laughing at them and eating faster, kind of sadistic but it was funny.


Yeah, I agree, lol, but I thought the Wolves were really cool though.

----------


## wareagle69

jerimiah johnson.....do i need to say more.. cheers

----------


## tarheelfan

1.) Rambo I

2.) Hatchet

3.) Shooter  (Not really wilderness survival...but still one of the better movies i've watched recently)

----------


## trax

A Walk in the SnowThe EdgeJeremiah JohnsonNever Cry Wolf

----------


## HOP

I picked a DVD some where Caled The Fast Runner about Inuets way back it is subtitled a bit long but very good about living in the artic has some evil drama as well.

----------


## FVR

Jerimiah Johnson
The Hunted
First Blood
Death Hunt

----------


## HOP

There are at least 2 books out there that death hunt was based on, one is a novel ond on is a weel put together reshearch type book both are quite interesting.

----------


## FVR

> Death Hunt


Albert Johnson aka the Mad Trapper, alot of info. can be dug up right on the net.

If you watch Death Hunt, you will notice that there are ideas that were pulled and use in First Blood.

----------


## Beo

Jeremiah Johnson 
The Hunted
Dath Hunt
Last of the Dog Men (how the Cheyenne survived)
Best Native American Movie: 500 Nations, Dances With Wolves, Last of the Mohicans

----------


## LadyTrapper

The Edge
"Jermiah" of course!
Dances with Wolves (I have been called "she who stands with fists" a time or two)LOL
Ghosts in the Darkness(Story of zsavo's maneating lions)

----------


## LadyTrapper

Never seen Death Hunt with the mad trapper...I will have to look that up.

----------


## FVR

> Ghosts in the Darkness(Story of zsavo's maneating lions)


I read that book, nothing like the movie, but just as exciting.

I always forget "Last of the Dogmen," boy that was a good movie.

----------


## swampyankee

Excellent choice. Never Cry Wolf is by/about one of my favorite writers,Farley Mowat. I would encourage anyone to read any (or all) of his many books. Recently a movie was based on another of his books. I believe it's called The Snow Walker or something similar. It's about an Alaskan bush pilot who doesn't care for the natives who crashes while transporting a sick Inuit woman. Of course, he ends up surviving by relying on her wilderness skills.




> Lets see, the one that I can think of isnt as much of a survival film as Cast Away but it still has survival stuff in it. 
> Never Cry Wolf was a lot of fun. The name sounds corny but the movie is really funny and its based on a true story.

----------


## Sarge47

> Excellent choice. Never Cry Wolf is by/about one of my favorite writers,Farley Mowat. I would encourage anyone to read any (or all) of his many books. Recently a movie was based on another of his books. I believe it's called The Snow Walker or something similar. It's about an Alaskan bush pilot who doesn't care for the natives who crashes while transporting a sick Inuit woman. Of course, he ends up surviving by relying on her wilderness skills.


See if you can find the actual title, I'd like to see that one. :Cool:

----------


## swampyankee

Here you go, Sarge...

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1808664160/info

----------


## Beo

Yeah, Ghost in the Darkness was a great film. ANd here's a good one from our friends the Brits (Fishy you in this  :Big Grin:  Its called Wilderness, saw it and it was real good, kinda like wilderness survival horror.

----------


## woodwose

> Lets see, the one that I can think of isnt as much of a survival film as Cast Away but it still has survival stuff in it. 
> Never Cry Wolf was a lot of fun. The name sounds corny but the movie is really funny and its based on a true story.


I'll give ya one... Ever hear of the book "One Mans wilderness" and there was a subsequent movie.. It is based on the true story of Richard Proenneke who had retired in his (mid fifties?) and moved/homesteaded in Alaska and then lived there by himself for 30 years. 

The movie is boring I'll have to admit.. it is a kind of a documentary as well as the book but it is a true story with an interesting take on survival.

----------


## owl_girl

> The movie is boring I'll have to admit.. it is a kind of a documentary as well as the book but it is a true story with an interesting take on survival.


I have a good attention span for things like that. There are so many books I need to read lol

----------


## Sarge47

> I'll give ya one... Ever hear of the book "One Mans wilderness" and there was a subsequent movie.. It is based on the true story of Richard Proenneke who had retired in his (mid fifties?) and moved/homesteaded in Alaska and then lived there by himself for 30 years. 
> 
> The movie is boring I'll have to admit.. it is a kind of a documentary as well as the book but it is a true story with an interesting take on survival.


PBS likes to air it every year or so.  Also just watched "The Snow Walker".  Also this one that just came out titled:  "Rescue Dawn".  A true story about survival in the jungle in Laos during the Viet Nam conflict by an American flyer.  I give this one two thumbs up!  Finally, if you want to see a gross parody of Survival Reality shows check out "Wrong Turn 2".  Just watched it.  Wierd but funny. :EEK!:

----------


## Beo

The Movie "Boone" is due out soon.

----------


## woodwose

> PBS likes to air it every year or so. Also just watched "The Snow Walker". Also this one that just came out titled: "Rescue Dawn". A true story about survival in the jungle in Laos during the Viet Nam conflict by an American flyer. I give this one two thumbs up! Finally, if you want to see a gross parody of Survival Reality shows check out "Wrong Turn 2". Just watched it. Wierd but funny.


Uh.. yep.. during pledge week..  You can always tell when pledge week is happening on PBS... they bring out all their good stuff...  :Big Grin: 

Nothing wrong with that... I just think its funny how and why they do that.

----------


## Smok

Great movie !!! Snow Walker

----------


## trax

Rescue Dawn...just saw it last week, definitely agree with the Sarge, two thumbs up.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

> Here you go, Sarge...
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1808664160/info


the Snow Walker
haven't seen this yet, but it looks great
saw an hour long show about the making of this movie

Jeremiah Johnson 1972 
i love this movie 
i've always wanted to be a mountain man because of this movie 

Quest for Fire 1981 
not much dialogue here 
simple survival in a primitive time 

Man in the Wilderness 1971 
man left behind for dead by his friends 

Alive book 1974 movie 1993 
plane crash in 72, leaves soccer team stranded in the Andes

----------


## Bladesypher

Ray Mears Bushcraft Survival Series 1 and 2 are good, help full tips in them too

----------


## Tony uk

I cant remember its name. But it was made after the robertson cruseo book. I would give it 10/10

----------


## trax

Remy, how would you rate it overall? I was just watching the previews last night and thinking about renting it, Wahlberg tends to run kind of hot and cold in the acting department in my books, but Leguiziamo (sp?) usually turns in something solid. How's the overall story from your perspective?

----------


## trax

> If everything else fails, you can always get lost in Zooey's eyes...and wander.A.


Well, when you mention that I think I'm just going to have to see it, lol.

----------


## ThompsonOutdoorSupply

> 1.)  Cast Away.  (You were right, Owl Girl, Wilson was a vollyball...silly air-head)


Cast Away is brilliant...but sad. Great movie.

----------


## chiye tanka

Check out Clear Cut, it's more about the environment, but it also shows some native skills. 
Best Native American movie: The Native Americans, came out in 94 on TBS. Hard to find but WELL worth the watch.

----------


## crashdive123

Trax - I'm a fan of some M. Night's work and enjoyed the movie.....but then again, I drink coffee out of a bowl from time to time.

----------


## FVR

I remember a movie about a french guy, who took his wife to the Canadian mountains and lived.  He was a trapper and oneday, he stepped in one of his bear traps.  He got gangreen in his foot and leg, his wife had to take him out to the woodshed and chop his leg off.

She then bandaged him up, but he died.

Towards the end of the movie, in spring, she takes the canoe and heads downriver to a town and becomes a teacher.

The end of the movie shows her with a loaded canoe, paddling up river and the very last scene, she pulls up to the cabin.

Don't know the name, but it is very old and cast in very dark light.

----------


## snakeman

Into the wild and castaway are the only ones I know

----------


## trax

> Trax - I'm a fan of some M. Night's work and enjoyed the movie.....but then again, I drink coffee out of a bowl from time to time.


ummmm....what bowl do you drink out of? My dog was drinking out of a bowl that I had to close the lid on....

----------


## DOGMAN

Umm, I really like "Deliverance" boys. It sure is a purdy film.

----------


## DOGMAN

Grey Owl is a great film.

Also, a film from Norway called "the Pathfinder" is awesome.  It has a lot of traditional scandanavian lifeways in it

----------


## Sarge47

...The Happening.  It was "Okay" as far as I go, but both my wife & son really enjoyed it a lot more than me.  I just thought that M. Night S. could have done a lot more with the premise that he developed.  But then I've always felt that he was a "Stephen King Wannabe". (just my opinion guys.)   :Cool:

----------


## crashdive123

The Sound of Music.  Yeah, yeah, yeah.......but if you consider the story of the Von Trapp family.....

----------


## Sarge47

> I think the most recent (2007) "best survival movie" has to be "rescue dawn".


I loved that movie so much I bought a copy.  Outstanding film! :Cool:

----------


## Gray Wolf

Dieter Dengler was captured not once but twice in real life. The scene where he was captured while drinking from a river is based on his second capture.

----------


## sobeit

Aney one see A challagen to be free ( I thanks that the name of the move) about a traper around the turn of the century in Canada of Alaska. He shoot someone in self defence and Is being chased by the local lawenforcement. Thair is a few good senes like when he dry saves the traper that started the trouble with an ax, and when he kills a big horn sheep with his hands (not very likley but fun to watch).

----------


## DOGMAN

Cool link about "The Mad Trapper" of Death Hunt and Challenge to be Free
http://www.mysteriesofcanada.com/NWT/madtrapper.htm

----------


## Rick

Misery with James Caan...The Ghost and the Darkness with Micheal Douglas...Zulu with Michael Caine....and Schindler's List with Liam Neeson. Great survival movies all.

----------


## crashdive123

So many movies have their roots in survival.  Think about all of the WWII movies, especially any depicting the Battaan Death March.

----------


## trax

> The Sound of Music.  Yeah, yeah, yeah.......but if you consider the story of the Von Trapp family.....


Well, obviously we all have to agree, after all they weren't the Von Trapped family, so uh, yeah....you know...Hey is that Julie Andrews over there? (slips out while they all have their heads turned to check)

----------


## trax

> If everything else fails, you can always get lost in Zooey's eyes...and wander.
> A.


I agree with your take on the movie Remy, it was excellent. The only reason I saved that little bit of the quote was because, with Zooey's eyes...yes indeed one can ...wander

----------


## trax

that looks amazing.

----------


## chiangmaimav

The Snow Walker is in my opinion a great survival movie and also written by Farley Mowat. I also like Rambo 4 as it was made where I live. I also like Death Hunt, Apocalypto, and a movie whose name I cannot recall but it was about American pilots shot down in Laos during the Vietnam War.

----------


## reluctantpawn

The Great Escape about WWII escape from a Nazi POW camp it starseither Paul Newman or Steve McQueen I can't remember which.

reluctantpawn

----------


## doug1980

What about Red Dawn.  Sort of a survival movie.

----------


## trax

> The Great Escape about WWII escape from a Nazi POW camp it starseither Paul Newman or Steve McQueen I can't remember which.
> 
> reluctantpawn


Steve McQueen, James Garner, Donal Pleasance, Charles Bronson, Richard Attenborough, Jame Coburn

----------


## crashdive123

> What about Red Dawn.  Sort of a survival movie.


WOLVERINES!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## doug1980

Or the Mad Max Trilogy

----------


## Foxman

I don't know if this is the right title... But Jerimiah Johnson. Or my favorite that I know is right are the Adventures of Francis Tucket. They only aired a few time and not many people care for them. But I have them on tape :]

----------


## SARKY

How about "The Mountain Men" Charlton Heston, "The Day After Tommorrow", Castaway had me screaming at the screen because of all the things he did wrong. The Great Escape is actually more of an evasion movie than a survival movie. Here is another one "Walkabout" it is an austrailian movie. And of course there is Crocadile Dundee and Quigley Down Under.

----------


## crashdive123

Watched Quigley Down Under this evening.  I loved the line about handguns.  "I said I didn't have much use for them.  I never said I didn't know how to use them".

----------


## chiye tanka

Amen!!!!!!!!!

----------


## A190

I kinda like the Edge............ :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

Yeah, Jeremiah Johnson and the Edge are pretty much required viewing around here I think.

----------


## tim

what about suvivarman?

----------


## Sarge47

> what about suvivarman?


There's a MOVIE called "Survivorman"? :Confused:  :Cool:

----------


## tim

umm no but you can buy it on dvd

----------


## doug1980

BAT 29 true story about a fighter pilot shot down in Vietnam.  With Gene Hackman and Danny Glover.

----------


## tim

umm i think ist bat 21

----------


## red lake

Snow walker. Canadian movie so only 3 people saw it. But it was a great story about modern vs. traditional survival techniques. The female lead was an actual Inuit who skills shown in the movie were real.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Sarge, Did you get to watch, Island in the sky., Though all this?

----------


## trax

> Snow walker. Canadian movie so only 3 people saw it. But it was a great story about modern vs. traditional survival techniques. The female lead was an actual Inuit who skills shown in the movie were real.


Yeah, I'm one of the three who saw it. I thought it was awesome.

----------


## 19thCentury

Jeremiah Johnson

Across The wIde Missouri

The Big Sky

Mountain Men

----------


## crashdive123

All good movies.

----------


## Ken

I loved  :Wub:   The Poseidon Adventure.  :Stuart:  

Watched it 36 consecutive nights at the drive-in. (Why I did that is another story.) :Offtopic:   :drunk:   :munchies: 

The only reason I loved it was because of the scene where that loud-mouth Shelley Winters  :Thumbdown:  died.  :Thumbup:  I could never get enough of that scene........ :clap:   :Banana:   :Lol:

----------


## Pal334

> Snow walker. Canadian movie so only 3 people saw it. But it was a great story about modern vs. traditional survival techniques. The female lead was an actual Inuit who skills shown in the movie were real.


Here is a link to parts of it   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmUtTBAKhCQ

Maybe we can view history up to 6 or 7  :Smile:

----------


## tennecedar

I've got Snow walker on dvd. Anybody wants it let me know and i'll mail it to ya. Keep it or share it.

----------


## Pal334

Just finished watching Snow walker on You Tube (a bit of a task, is 11 parts, 9-10 minute segements). An excellent video alot of lessons, both obvious and inferred.

----------


## 19thCentury

If you know how to download torrents you can download Snow Walker and pretty much any movie here:

********************

----------


## Ken

You can buy a world of litigation if you get caught doing that.  I'm not even sure that the link should be posted in the Forum.  L I A B I L I T Y.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm probably showing my inexperience here but, are downloads from that site legal 19thCentury?

----------


## tennecedar

It has "pirate" in the name....  Not me, no way

----------


## Ken

> I'm probably showing my inexperience here but, are downloads from that site legal 19thCentury?


Nope.                             .

----------


## crashdive123

Did a bit of research and it didn't look like it was.  I edited the link.

----------


## 19thCentury

I have no idea. I thought it was. Figured if it was up & running it was legal...

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well I am surprised that nobody said one of my favorites that held my interest in my youth. "My Side Of The Mountain" about a teenage boy that runs away and survives in a hollow trunk of a tree!! C'mon don't tell me I'm the only one that saw that one.

----------


## Sourdough

> Well I am surprised that nobody said one of my favorites that held my interest in my youth. "My Side Of The Mountain" about a teenage boy that runs away and survives in a hollow trunk of a tree!! C'mon don't tell me I'm the only one that saw that one.


I saw a hollow tree, just today......... :clap:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I saw a hollow tree, just today.........


LMAO  Hope that was a GOOD one!!

----------


## finallyME

How about, "The adventures of the Wilderness Family"?  I loved that one when I was a kid.  Also, "my side of the mountain". :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## BENESSE

http://thehurtlocker-movie.com/

It's a guy flick but it transcends the category.
Nominated for all kinds of Oscars.
Both Mr. B & I loved it. And that says a lot.

----------


## welderguy

Hulu.com is legal and free. haven't searched for any of the titles mentioned in the thread , but I know they have a series called survival school about the  The Air Force S.E.R.E program and a couple zombie movies . And if I had to say a favorite survival movie, I would go with Jeremiah Johnson . No maybe mad max. or maybe red dawn yeah defintly rambo .

----------


## oldsoldier

Jeramiah Johnson
 Red Dawn

----------


## mcgyver

I found a good little bushcraft movie at Goodwill called "The Earthling".
A flaky 80's movie with William Holden and "Ricky" Schroder. 
Set in Australia, there were some great skills demonstrated through out the movie.
Worth checking out just for the bedroll lean-to combo.

----------


## Ted

> I found a good little bushcraft movie at Goodwill called "The Earthling".
> A flaky 80's movie with William Holden and "Ricky" Schroder. 
> Set in Australia, there were some great skills demonstrated through out the movie.
> Worth checking out just for the bedroll lean-to combo.


 Great movie!  Got it Goodwill? Man, what a score! Haven't seen it in years. My favorite sene is when he tells the kid, "They might eat you up and poop you out, and make the flowers grow ,but that don't matter none."... LOL  Or something like that.  Wish I had it!

----------


## Rick

Just watched the show *Snow Walker* starring Barry Pepper and Annabella Piugattuk (who happens to be a true Canadian Inuit) and James Cromwell. It's reviewed earlier in this thread by swampyankee...

" It's about an Alaskan bush pilot who doesn't care for the natives who  crashes while transporting a sick Inuit woman. Of course, he ends up  surviving by relying on her wilderness skills."

I would add that it's based on the book "Walk Well, My Brother" and is set in 1953 Arctic Canada. 

Charles Martin Smith, who you've seen in countless movies, directs this flick and he does a really great job with it. From starting fire with flint to the use of herbal plants I thought it was well acted and well directed. 

This is not the greatest flick you'll ever see but a good one. It's entertaining and sort of a throw back to days when movies were just nice and didn't have tons of stuff blowing up and tons of vulgarity.

Most memorable scene: The mosquitoes. Unbelievable. I would not have even made this flick if subjected to that. Pepper is a brave man.

----------


## Justin Case

Remember This One ????    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcsXC2xFis4

----------


## Ted

> Well I am surprised that nobody said one of my favorites that held my interest in my youth. "My Side Of The Mountain" about a teenage boy that runs away and survives in a hollow trunk of a tree!! C'mon don't tell me I'm the only one that saw that one.


Man that is a great movie! Thanks for reminding me of it!

When I was in my 30's my older sister saw it for the first time. She called and told me "I just watched a movie about a kid just like you!"

----------


## Winnie

One of my favourites.... Northwest Passage starring Spencer Tracy.

----------


## Justin Case

> Well I am surprised that nobody said one of my favorites that held my interest in my youth. "My Side Of The Mountain" about a teenage boy that runs away and survives in a hollow trunk of a tree!! C'mon don't tell me I'm the only one that saw that one.


You Can Watch that Movie on You tube,  I have never seen it so I think I will check it out,  Here is the Link to the Playlist  :Smile:  http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...aynext_from=PL

----------


## nutbag17

many years ago there was a movie where there were
no major wars or conflicts iinvolving many men & women
anymore.  instead the two warring nations would each pick
their best warrior....these two would be placed on an
isolated island, to try and kill one or the other...whoever
succeeded won the conflict and also the demands for
the winning country.  anybody??

----------


## sthrnstrong

Just watched one called Survival Quest. Not bad at all for 1989. Reminded me of Cody Lundin vs. Dave Canterbury.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Hunt To Kill

Action movie that takes place in the forrests near the Canadian border.  Some stuff is overdone, but I liked it.  Starring Steve Austin.

----------


## Justin Case

The Road !    on DVD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=camI8yuoy8U

Wow,,,  all I can say is,,  keeps Lots of food and bullets around,,

----------


## kyratshooter

> The Road !    on DVD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=camI8yuoy8U
> 
> Wow,,,  all I can say is,,  keeps Lots of food and bullets around,,


Espically if you are going to do everything wrong that can be done wrong!

I could not watch The Road a second time, even free on cable.  I kept trying to FF to the good parts and realized.....there were no good parts!

Very few catch the theme of that movie.  It is in the last scene and no one catches it.

When the rescue family arrives and the man and boy are talking.  The man tellS the kid that he has to make a decision to go with them or set off on his own.

and

If he sets off on his own he absolutely must... STAY OFF THE ROADS!

----------


## BENESSE

My take away was different. (not literal)
To me, the ends scene represented faith against all odds, and a glimmer of light in a dark, desperate world.

----------


## crashdive123

> My take away was different. (not literal)
> To me, the ends scene represented faith against all odds, and a glimmer of light in a dark, desperate world.


My take was very similar.

----------


## panch0

Deliverance......... oooowweeeeee...

----------


## BENESSE

...except I didn't hear no banjo music.

----------


## canid

I've got the question the logic of removing links to torrent trackers which index infringed copyrighted material but leaving youtube links to infringed copyrighted material.

Unlike torrent agregators, Youtube is actually violating copyright law as well as the uploader and downloaders/viewers.

----------


## hunter63

> ...except I didn't hear no banjo music.


So why does it always seem to need banjo music in these type of movies....gives the banjo and bad name....Well, maybe not......

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Hey what's the state tree of Georgia?

The one Ned Beatty is tied to.

That's right, _Deliverance._

----------


## randyt

I shocked that Legends Of The Fall wasn't mentioned.

----------


## Justin Case

> Hey what's the state tree of Georgia?
> 
> The one Ned Baetty is tied to.
> 
> That's right, _Deliverance._


I was thinking "weeping" willow ?  lol

----------


## r0ckhamm3r

I thought Defiance was very good.  It showed some of the difficulties a large group might have.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

The best I have ever seen is "Snow Walker," with Barry Pepper and a Native American AK Inuit girl Annabella Piugattuk.

----------


## Justin Case

I understand "The clan of the cave bear"  is very good,,  but i have not read the book or seen the movie yet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIpRSJQtdmg

(looks kinda dumb as i watched that trailer lol)

----------


## BENESSE

> The best I have ever seen is "Snow Walker," with Barry Pepper and a Native American AK Inuit girl Annabella Piugattuk.


Ditto. Great movie.

----------


## r0ckhamm3r

All the Jean Auel books (Clan of the Cave Bear, Valley of the Horses, The Mammoth Hunters, The Plains of Passage and Shelters of Stone) are very good.  The move was....ok.  The author did EXTENSIVE anthropological research for the books.  Lots of good information on wild edibles, primitive food preparation, fire making, tanning hides and lots of other things.  She does tend to be a bit wordy in describing things but I highly recommend her books.

----------


## canid

they are excellent books, but what the movie has over then is a gracefull lack of a lot of needless, flowery sex scenes written in a romance novel style which usually seem forces and out of place but still take up 5-10 out of every 50 pages.

----------


## canid

I'm in the middle of watching _To Brave Alaska_. It's a 90s flick, and a dramatization of a true story about a couple named Roger Lewis and Denise Harris. Not too bad. They sure make a point to make the glaring mistakes the characters make stand out. I wonder if either of them ever worked out a book.

----------


## the survivalist

I like:
Jeremiah Johnson 
 the book series THE SURVIVALIST is a wounderful reader.
Cast Away
 those are some of my favorites

----------


## letslearntogether47

This is an oldie,but a goodie.
I haven't seen it in years.But,it came to mind when I noticed the title of this thread.
Anybody remember Richard Harris in Man in the Wilderness (1971)?

----------


## Sarge47

> This is an oldie,but a goodie.
> I haven't seen it in years.But,it came to mind when I noticed the title of this thread.
> Anybody remember Richard Harris in Man in the Wilderness (1971)?


 Yes!  Also "The Mountain Men" with Charlton Heston & Brian Kieth!

----------


## letslearntogether47

> Yes!  Also "The Mountain Men" with Charlton Heston & Brian Kieth!


Yup,liked that one also.I always like Brian Kieth.
Him and Heston did very well in that movie.

----------


## EdD270

Lots of them, these are my favorites:
The Edge, Death Hunt, Island in the Sky, Castaway, Last of the Dog Men, The Way Back, Defiance, ... oh, man, the list goes on and on.

----------


## Sarge47

Leave us not forget...Will Penny, again with Charlton Heston!

----------


## ryaninmichigan

Red Dawn. Sorry couldn't resisist...

----------


## BENESSE

So we decide to watch "Islands In The Sky" last night. With John Wayne, no less! Survival in the Canadian north after an emergency plane landing in a blizzard.
-70 F, limited food, etc, etc...the usual story.
Boy, I couldn't fathom anything SO bad. 
Screenplay, BAD. 
Acting, sophomoric.
Decisions made along the way, dumb and dumber.
The only reason we watched the whole thing to the end is that we've already invested time into it (we love the Duke too) and felt like we had to see it through. I was yelling at the screen the whole time. 
Maybe we are more jaded/sophisticated/cut to the chase type of folks now but that movie was an "amateur night in Dixie" at best. 
And I'm no expert especially at this type of survival. (SD, AS, Winter & sjj, please speak up if you've seen this movie and set me straight!)
I think if that movie was made today exactly the way it is, we'd be all over it like dots on dice. We've dismissed much better stuff.
What do you all think?

----------


## Sarge47

> So we decide to watch "Islands In The Sky" last night. With John Wayne, no less! Survival in the Canadian north after an emergency plane landing in a blizzard.
> -70 F, limited food, etc, etc...the usual story.
> Boy, I couldn't fathom anything SO bad. 
> Screenplay, BAD. 
> Acting, sophomoric.
> Decisions made along the way, dumb and dumber.
> The only reason we watched the whole thing to the end is that we've already invested time into it (we love the Duke too) and felt like we had to see it through. I was yelling at the screen the whole time. 
> Maybe we are more jaded/sophisticated/cut to the chase type of folks now but that movie was an "amateur night in Dixie" at best. 
> And I'm no expert especially at this type of survival. (SD, AS, Winter & sjj, please speak up if you've seen this movie and set me straight!)
> ...


 C'mon, Benesse, just look at the cast!  Besides, it could have been worse, Bear Grylls could have been in it!   :Whistling: 

THE DUKE:  "Don't look now fellas, but there's some naked guy doing push-ups in the snow out there!  I saw him earlier drinking his own urine!  He's not a well boy, I can tell ya that!"   :Whistling: 

Stupid scene, John Wayne tossing the Spam!  C'mon man, they've been how many days without food?  Still liked it though!  Writers probably knew ZIP about survival, although.  I do think it's better than "Red Dawn!"  Just sayin'... :Whistling:

----------


## BENESSE

Sarge you've got a sentimental bias in favor of the cast (good players, bad acting) and that's OK. I did too. For the first 1/2hr. And then it was painful.
They DON'T build a fire right off. (get a huge bonfire going, for Pete's sake!)
They just go around huffing and puffing and rubbing their hands.
Then, one of the guys goes off to hunt (gotta have some meat, dammit!) and ends up walking in tight circles freezing...right...by...the...plane. Under...the wing...practically. NObody thinks of having a giant SOS sign spelled out in the snow (they were in a clearing after all) so that rescue planes could see it, and it goes down from there. 
I learned ZIP from the movie other than what NOT to do. Somebody please tell me I'm wrong. I could learn from _that_.

----------


## Beans

I have lost the title somewhere in the empty space between my ear.
 I would like to find that movie again.
It is an Australian movie about a boy whose family get killed in an RV accident in the outback and he is found by a man who is returning to his childhood place to die. The man takes the boy in tow and teaches him to live in the outback. when they reach the old man destination   he dies and the boy is equipped with the skills to live.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

> This is an oldie,but a goodie.
> I haven't seen it in years.But,it came to mind when I noticed the title of this thread.
> Anybody remember Richard Harris in Man in the Wilderness (1971)?


another YES vote for Man in the Wilderness

----------


## Survival Guy 10

> Jeremiah Johnson 
> The Hunted
> Dath Hunt
> Last of the Dog Men (how the Cheyenne survived)
> Best Native American Movie: 500 Nations, Dances With Wolves, Last of the Mohicans


Finnaly another person that has even remotely heard of Last of The Dogmen

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

" The Hunted " has been on 3-4 times in the last 2 weeks here

watched it every time . . . 


i think someone made a good " product placement " decision using Tom Brown's Tracker knife

----------


## whitis

I just watched Stranded: I've come from a plane that crashed on the mountains (2007) on netflix streaming, a documentary on the passengers of Uruguayan Air Force 571 which was chartered to take a soccer team to a match in Chile and clipped a peak at 13800ft, crashed, split in half, and came to rest at 11,800 feet altitude in the Andes near the Argentina/Chile border.    Temperatures at night were -30F.  They had to eat their dead to survive.  Eventually, after the weather got warmer (still snow covered) two of the party hiked 80 miles and 10 days over numerous mountain ridges without equipment or training, the first being 18,000ft, until they came upon a Rancher, 72 days after the crash.  16 out of 45 survived.   This has been the basis for a number of books and movies.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uruguay...rce_Flight_571

This story hits just a little bit closer to home for me than it will for some.   I have flown over the Andes 4 times going to/from the same airport at the same time of year and the mountains they crashed in would have been distant line of site from my planes.   I spent about two weeks on two trips at an observatory at 9000ft altitude in the Andes about 600 miles north.    I have also spent abut 3 months cumulative at 14000ft (and many more months at lower elevations).   I have had a couple minor rescues and self rescues and have had altitude sickness on these trips.   I have flown Aloha flight 243 many times (to get to/from the observatory at 14000ft) but it was someone else returning from the same observatory in the same time frame who was on board when the roof came off the plane in mid air.

----------

